# Are my raw taters ok?



## Angie (Dec 9, 2007)

I bought a bag of baby red taters...it was a zip top bag that the grocery store had pre packaged.  Well...a week later it has condensation in the bag and a moldy smell.  I found one little tater that had some fuzz on it.  The others look fine, but still smell musty/moldly after washing.

When in doubt throw it out?


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 9, 2007)

slice them into 4 and deep fry them, they`ll be fine


----------



## auntdot (Dec 9, 2007)

I believe they are fine.

But the question is would you feel happy eating them?


----------



## elaine l (Dec 9, 2007)

I heard (can't remember where or if it was even a reliable source) that if a potato has green or is green that is poison.  Is this true?  

Sorry I know that didn't answer the question asked.  I do know that I dislike the smell or taste if the potato is musty.


----------



## auntdot (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah the green stuff is poisonous, but you would have to eat a carload to make yourself sick.


----------



## GB (Dec 9, 2007)

The green is poison, but only the green. If you cut that part off then they non green parts are fine to eat.


----------



## Angie (Dec 9, 2007)

Do you think that cooking them will get rid of the odor?


----------



## ella/TO (Dec 9, 2007)

Try to remember to read instructions on the bag. Quite often it says to put the taters into the fridge.....and as for smelly potatoes....I would dump 'em!


----------



## GB (Dec 9, 2007)

Personally, I would trash them.


----------



## Angie (Dec 9, 2007)

OK.  That sucks.  Out they go.  I don't know if I could eat them even if they are OK.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 9, 2007)

I would trash them, too, but potatoes should not be stored in a plastic bag. They need air circulation around them in order to prevent the mold problem you had. Next time, take them out of the bag and put them in a bowl or basket in a cool, dark place that allows air circulation. Don't refrigerate them.


----------



## GB (Dec 9, 2007)

If you do refrigerate them, let them come to room temp before using. When they are placed in the fridge some of the starch is converted to sugar. It will revert back to starch when it comes back to room temp though.


----------



## PytnPlace (Dec 9, 2007)

I was just going to mention that GB. I did not know about the sugar reverting back to starch. I just know that one time I refrigerated my potatoes and ended up with a very sweet mashed potato dish. It was so gross!!!!!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 9, 2007)

I always store my potatoes in a mesh  bag or in  my wire mesh hanging  basket.  In my nearly 50 years of cooking, I've  never stored my potatoes in the refrigerator.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 10, 2007)

one bad apple don't spoil the whole bunch giiirl! whoo! (doing my best michael jackson)

i would have tossed the fuzzy one, scrubbed the others well, removed any spots or eyes, then boiled or fried the wee spuds, as yt mentioned.

potatoes are very hearty and can withstand a lot of oogies and yuckies without going bad or being harmful.

i'm sure a few tubers have been chucked from root cellars over the years without ruining the lot.

gb, that's interesting about the sugar/starch conversion. i didn't know that it could go back and forth. need to do some research.


----------



## Mac-n-Cheese! (Dec 10, 2007)

buckytom said:


> one bad apple don't spoil the whole bunch giiirl! whoo! (doing my best michael jackson)


 
Hilarious


----------

